# My Drawings



## fuzzyfeet (Aug 29, 2009)

Hey guys, I'm new, so I thought I'd post some of my art.



























































































hope you like them! here's my website: Hoofbeats Gallery - Home


----------



## charlene1985 (Aug 4, 2009)

those all are pretty, welcome to the forum!


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

thoes are amazing..would you possibly be able to draw me a picture of my horse?


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

They are amazing!! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## ivorygold1195 (May 27, 2009)

wow those are very good!


----------



## Equusketch (Jun 16, 2009)

I really like your style, esepcially your colored pencil work. Nice use of colors.


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

wow, i love it. wwould you beable to draw me some pictures?


----------



## fuzzyfeet (Aug 29, 2009)

Thanks guys! Domino and Jadeewood, I do commissions, but they cost money, or I could draw your horse/pony and keep the original drawing, but send you scans so you can print them out. If you choose the later option though, I warning you, my sketches don't always turn out great.


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

wait do they cost money...?


----------



## HLSxsj (Aug 25, 2009)

Those drawings are amazing! You have quite a bit of talent. Sad to say I am not that talented with drawing.


----------



## APHA MOMMA (Jul 10, 2009)

Those are absolutely stunning!! I LOVE them, thanks for sharing such beautiful artwork and I love your use of colors!!! I just wish I could draw, haha.


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

he could you just draw me one and send it through as a scan, i just really want it for like a background picture for my computerrrr.

i dont have any money anyways if you could do that for me visit this site it includes alod of photos of my mareee. thanks

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/my-paint-apache-35020/


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

Yea thats what i was talking about^^^..If you dont have enough time its ok but if you do it would be great!! thank you!!
I dont know if this link works but heres pictures of him. And i connected one to the bottom of the post 

http://www.horseforum.com/horses.php?horse=3130


----------



## fuzzyfeet (Aug 29, 2009)

Ok guys, I'll get to work on them, might take awhile though. Domino, they don't cost money unless I mail them to you, scans are free.


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

OK. Thanks so much!


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

yea thanks


----------



## PiggyPablo (Jan 17, 2009)

You've certainly a lot of talent! Welcome to the forum! =]


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Beautiful drawing. I like the foal and the black and white pony. Gorgeus.


----------

